

IE8 represents a problem for our servers - bdfh42
http://ajaxian.com/archives/ie-8-connetion-parallelism-issues

======
xirium
Technically, this is standards compliant:

From RFC2616 HTTP/1.1 ( <http://www.w3.org/Protocols/rfc2616/rfc2616.html> ),
Section 8.1.4, Practical Considerations: Clients that use persistent
connections SHOULD limit the number of simultaneous connections that they
maintain to a given server. A single-user client SHOULD NOT maintain more than
2 connections with any server or proxy. A proxy SHOULD use up to 2*N
connections to another server or proxy, where N is the number of
simultaneously active users. These guidelines are intended to improve HTTP
response times and avoid congestion.

Regardless, breaking this advice is grossly anti-social and likely to cause
problems.

